

First sensor to directly measure speed uses algorithms from fruit-fly - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/a-flyeye-inspired-speed-sensor

======
kapuzineralex
IIRC the sensor uses optical flow and hence doesn't measure speed "directly"
-- in spite of the fact that the article states so at its very beginning.
Anyway, this technique is kind of promising and I'm curious to see the future
results.

